# Suggest plans for small logging layout (pt to pt)



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

I have acquired 3 small HO scale logging engines recently and some log cars.

I am thinking of building a small shelf layout for logging railway, point to point operation (Give and take 5 x 1 feet will be great).

Can anyone has any ideas or good track plans for point to point logging operations?

:thumbsup: thanks

Musicwerks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Logging operations were always in the woods with lots
of hills. Have you thought about a switch back layout climbing up
thru a forest. You sure couldn't have continuous running trains
but there would be plenty of operator duties. A lumber mill would
be located at a lower end.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently, many logging roads were basically zig-zag tracks that had a switch and a short lead. The locomotive would back up half of them and go forward for the other half. That's why locomotives like the Shay and Climax were developed, steep tracks.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Hers a web site with lots of old logging photos.
Might give you some ideas (and these are just great fun to look through).
http://content.lib.washington.edu/cdm4/browse.php?CISOROOT=/clarkkinsey


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. I see many interesting switchback layouts on YouTube to take reference from. Even the famous Cass RR, I noticed , has 2 switch back


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

If you have the room, you could do a beautiful floor to ceiling layout. It would be built on an incline as if you're looking at the side of a mountain. Of course it wouldn't go all the way to the floor nor the ceiling, but maybe a nice 3ft or 4ft height and have a few switch backs.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Cass WV would be a great prototype to follow. I've thought of doing one myself.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------

